# اسرار الاستشاري في تصميم التكييف



## toktok66 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
اخواني الاعزاء عمليه التصميم هي اهم جزء في الاعمال الانشائيه لمنظومه التكييف المركزي واستغرب ان نجد الكثير من الاستشاريين والمهندسين يختصروها على عمليه تقديرالاحمال الحراريه ,الموضوع اكبر واعقد من من ذلك ولكن يلزمه بعض التوضيح والترتيب

وفي هذا الموضوع سأتحدث معكم واناقشكم فيما يلي:

المحاضره الاولى-جمع العلومات قبل البدأ في التصميم
المحاضره الثانيه-التصميم التمهيدي و التخطيط
المحاضره الثالثه-توازن الهواء الخارجي وهواء العادم
المحاضره الرابعه-حسابات احمال التبريد والتدفئه
المحاضره الخامسه-خريطه الهواء (Psychrometric)
المحاضره السادسه-التصميم الموفر للطاقه
المحاضره السابعه- اختيار الاجهزه والوحدات
المحاضره الثامنه-المستندات التعاقديه​ 
على ان يكون معلوما لديكم ان هذه الخطوات مرتبه ترتيبا دقيقا فلا يجوز ان تقفز واحد على الاخرى


----------



## toktok66 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

المحاضره الاولى-جمع العلومات قبل البدأ في التصميم:
أ-المخططات المعماريه 
ب-المخططات الانشائيه 
ج-مخططات الكهرباء والاضاءه 
د-مخططات الاماكن ذات الطبيعه الخاصه مثل المطابخ او غرف تكنولوجيا المعلومات iT

أ-المخططات المعماريه
1- المسقط الرأسي للارضيات موضحا به ( اسماء واستخدامات الغرف –ماتحتويه من اجهزه –مساحات الغرف- عدد الاشخاص لكل غرفه- مسقط الروف لعمليه توزيع الماكينات وتوصيل الدكتات والمواسير)
2-مسقط واجهه المبنى (لمعرفه مساحات الواجهات الزجاجيه على سبيل المثال) 
3-قطاعات في الحوائط والاسقف والارضيات (لمعرفه مكوناتها وتخانتها ومدى نقلها للحراره)
4-قطاعات في المبنى لكل دور( لمعرفه مدى ارتفاع السقف الساقط لكل مكان)
3- جداول الابواب والشبابيك (ومعرفه نوع الزجاج –ومقاس ونوع كل شباك او باب)
6-جداول تشطيب الغرف (لمعرفه نوع تشطيب السقف الساقط ان وجد ومدى ارتفاعه) 
7- لوحه توزيع مخارج الهواء والاضائه في الاسقف

ب-المخططات الانشائيه
1-المساقط الرأسيه (لمعرفه مدى هبوط الكمرات اللتي قد تعيق مرور الدكت او المواسير وان كانت تخترقها وامكانيه تعديلها لتكون كمره مقلوبه واماكن الاعمده ووصلات التمدد في المبنى)

ج-مخططات الكهرباء والاضاءه 
1-المساقط الراسيه ( لمعرفه توزيع الاضاءه واحمالها ونوعها )
2- جدول مواصفات كشافات الاضاءه لكل غرفه (لمعرفه ارتفاع الكشاف في السقف الساقط ومدى اعاقته للدكت او المواسير والاحمال الحراريه الناتجه عنه)
3-لوحه توزيع احمال الكهرباء اللتي تخدم اعمال التكييف (لمعرفه اماكن مصادر الطاقه للوحدات وان كان عليها ملاحظات كزياده اعداد او تغيير او زياده قدرات) 

د-مخططات الاماكن ذات الطبيعه الخاصه
1-في حال المطابخ مثلا يجب معرفه المحتويات وابعادها لتصميم ال Hood المناسب للمعدات 
2-وفي حال غرف المعلومات والاتصالات (iT room) يجب اختيار نوع تكييف لايحتوي ماء او خدمه الغرفه بطريقه معينه بدون ان يمر بها مواسير مياه


# ملاحظات:
1- اذا لم يتم تقدير عدد الافراد لكل مكان من قبل المعماري يمكن ايجاده من الجداول 
ASHRAE Handbook –Fundamental او من الجدول المرفق في المحاضره الثالثه

2-يتم استخدام المراحيض و اماكن الاغتسال والمطابخ ليكون بها مخارج طرد الهواء من المبنى وهي عاده اماكن لايتم تكييفها​


----------



## toktok66 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

المحاضره الثانيه-التصميم التمهيدي و التخطيط
أ- مرحله اتخاذ القرارات ب-اختيار الظروف الخارجيه 
ج-التكلفه المبدئيه واستهلاك الطاقه د-عناصر التصميم 
هـ-تقسيم الناطق و-اختيار النظام المناسب​ 
أ- مرحله اتخاذ القرارات 
بعد جمع المعلومات الاساسيه ومراجعتها يصبح المصمم جاهز لاتخاذ قرارات مبدئيه وعليه ان يشرك فيها المالك و المعماري فالمالك يهمه جدا التكلفه المبدأيه للنظام ومصاريف التشغيل فيما بعد حسب الميزانيه المرصوده والمعماري يهمه التاكد من مناسبه الفراغات في المبنى للاجهزه ومسارات التمديدات من دكت ومواسير خدميه وكهرباء.
والتصميم التمهيدي خطوه ضروريه ولكن ليست مفصله او مرسومه ولكنها تزود المالك والمعماري بخلا صه عن متطلبات المنظومه تماشيا مع فراغات وخدمات المبنى ومواصفاته بعيدا عن حسابات الاحمال او اي حسابات.
فيتم مايلي( تقسيم الناطق ومنها عدد وحدات المناوله –واختيار المنظومه –ونوع الوحدات الطرفيه وعددها – وظروف التصميم الداخليه والخارجيه من حراره ورطوبه ) ليتجلى لهم التكلفه التقريبيه والمتطلبات المعماريه لاخذ الموافقه عليها.​ 
ب-اختيار الظروف الخارجيه
تتضمن مستندات المشروع الموقع مفصلا ومتضمنا الارتفاعات لكل دور ومدى ارتفاع منسوب ارض المشروع عن سطح البحر.
ويتضمن حسابات احمال التبريد ونزع الرطوبه معرفه اقصى درجه حراره جافه واقصى درجه حراره مبتلله لليوم اللذي سيتم التصميم على اساس ان به اعلى حمل , وفي احمال التبريد تستخدم اقصى درجه حراره جافه كمرجعيه للتصميم.
ويتم التصميم بناء على :

DB maximum dry bulb temperature


MCWB mean coincident wet bulb temperature (coincident with the maximum dry bulb temperature)​

لان لها Enthalpy (حمل حراري لكل اكج هواء) اقل وبالتالي نظام اوفر لان لو لها Enthalpy مرتفعه تعني ملف تبريد وشلر اكبر وبالتالي نظام اكثر تكلفه -وفي حاله احتياجنا لنزع كميات اكبر من الرطوبه يمكن ذلك بوسائل مساعد اكثر توفيرا من ان يكون النظام اكبر مما هو مفترض (مثل عجله نزع الطوبه او تركيب ملف DX للمساعده في نزع الرطوبه)​ 
ج-التكلفه المبدئيه واستهلاك الطاقه
المهنندس المعماري يقوم بتصميمه بناء على خبرته وحكمه من وجهه نظره وعلى متطلبات المالك وميزانيه المشروع , ولكن تصميمات الانظمه الاخرى لتعمل بكفاءه تكون اكثر تعقيدا من الناحيه التصميميه.
وحيث ان التصميم الكفؤ الموفر للطاقه مطلوب عالميا يجب ان يكون المصمم ملم بمبادئ الانظمه اللتي توفر الطاقه بكفاءه وفي نفس الوقت يكون نظام التكييف يعمل بكفاءه.
ولذلك يجب على المصمم ان يكون ملم جيدا ب 

ASHRAE Standard 90.1-


(Standard for energy efficiency in commercial and high-rise residential building)​





د-عناصر التصميم 
انظمه التبريد : نظام الماء المثلج - ونظام التمدد المباشر (DX )
انظمه التدفأه: البخار - المياه الساخنه - الغاز الطبيعي او الديزل –الكهرباء –
ونظام التمدد المباشر . (DX) او المضخه الحراريه​ 
وفي المباني التجاريه الصغيره من غير العملي استخدام انظمه المياه المثلجه في عمليه التبريد او البخار في التدفئه ويفضل استخدام نظام التمدد المباشر (DX ) للتبريد وقد يستخدم للتدفأه:
1- المياه الساخنه او مواقد الغاز او الديزل وهذا لتوفير الطاقه (في الاجواء البارده)
2- السخانات الكهربائيه (في الشتاء الدافئ)
3- .المضخات الحراريه (في الاجواء الشتويه المعتدله اللتي قد يصاحبها ايام قليله شديده البروده)
وبالتالي في التصميم المبدئي يجب تحديد مناطق الخدمه و تحديد نوع النظام في حال التبريد او التدفأه طبقا للظروف المناخيه لكل منطقه.
وعلى ايه حال الاجهزه 5 اطنان او اقل تنتج للاستخدامات السكنيه ولكنها تستخدم ايضا في المنشأت التجاريه والمؤسسات الصغيره.​ 
هـ-تقسيم الناطق (Zoning)
*المنطقه هي مجموعه فراغات لها نفس ظروف درجه الحراره والرطوبه والضغط 
*كل منطقه لها وحده مناوله خاصه بها لخدمتها
*ليس من الضروري ان تكون المنطقه مقسمه داخليا بحوائط او قواطع راسيه
*في المباني الضخمه يكمن تقسيم المناطق لتخدم كل وحده مناوله واجهه من المبنى (شرق –غرب-شمال –جنوب) او لتخدم المناطق تبعا لنوع الانشطه بها او لنوع الاشخاص المقيمين بها وهكذ.ا
*المنشاه اللتي يكون اجمالي احمال التبريد لها 10 اطنان او اقل تحسب على انها منطقه واحده.
* المنطقه الفرعيه (Sub Zone) :فراغ او مجموعه من الفراغات في داخل المنطقه تخدم بوحده طرفيه مثل (وحده متغيره التدفق VAV )​ 
الخلاصه:عمليه التصميم المبدئي يجب ان لايكون بها اي هدر للوقت او المجهود او ان تكون معقده وانما هي تعتبر افكار مرشده للمالك والمعماري عن التكلفه وشكل النظام –كما انها تتيح للمصمم البدا في العمل مباشره بعد الموافقه على الافكار المبدئيه​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## toktok66 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

وغذا لنا لقاء بأذن الرحمن


----------



## mohamed mech (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله
قفزة قوية ممتلئة بالثقة
وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## hamadalx (25 سبتمبر 2011)

منظم جدا ...........كدة إنت تمام


----------



## mohamed mech (25 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> وغذا لنا لقاء بأذن الرحمن


 
نحن فى انتظار غداً بفارغ الصبر يا توك :16:​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شرح رائع و ممتاز جزاك الله خير و منتظرين المزيد


----------



## mohamedtop (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك دائما متميز جدا ودقيق جدا فى تناول مواضيعك ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور يا هندسة لتعم الفائدة ممكن بعد انتهاء الموضوع ان تجمع الموضوع فى ملف وورد وترفعه على الموقع ولو ارسلته لى على الخاص نظرا لانقطاعى لمدة بسبب السفر ابتداء من غد اكون شاكرا والسلام*


----------



## mohamed mech (25 سبتمبر 2011)

QUOTE=toktok66;2377084](Standard for energy efficiency in commercial and high-rise residential building)[/QUOTE]​


السلام عليكم
مش عارف هو الكتاب ده مش عندى و لا الاسم ممكن يكون مختلف
لو عندك ارفعه يا توك
ولا قصدك 90.1

هو ده اسم نسخة 2010


----------



## mohamed mech (25 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> 3- .المضخات الحراريه (في الاجواء الشتويه المعتدله اللتي قد يصاحبها ايام قليله شديده البروده)​


 
يا لعبك خايف على الكوندنسر من السدد بالثلج :20:


----------



## ahmed samy (26 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز وفى غاية الاهميه
الله يفتح عليك


----------



## ماهر عطية (26 سبتمبر 2011)

منمنى تكمل المحاضرات صاير فيكن بتشجعونا بعدين بتنشغلو


----------



## دمتم بخير (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور يابطل على هذا العمل الرائع*

مشكور يابطل على هذا العمل الرائع
أيوه كده ياهندسه لازم تنزل الملعب باين عليك من زمااااااااااااااااااااان انك لعيب
ربنا يوفقك ويجزيك خيرا
والرجاء السرعه فى استكمال الموضوع كما بدأت:75::77:


----------



## toktok66 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> QUOTE=toktok66;2377084](Standard for energy efficiency in commercial and high-rise residential building)​


 


السلام عليكم
مش عارف هو الكتاب ده مش عندى و لا الاسم ممكن يكون مختلف
لو عندك ارفعه يا توك
ولا قصدك 90.1

هو ده اسم نسخة 2010 [/QUOTE]

كلامك صحيح اخي محمد هو نفس الكتاب وقد ادرجته ضمن مشاركه سابقه
واسمه على بعضه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t281134.html

ASHRAE Standard 90.1-
(Standard for energy efficiency in commercial and high-rise residential building)


----------



## toktok66 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يا لعبك خايف على الكوندنسر من السدد بالثلج :20:


 
بالضبط اخي الفاضل (وان كان هناك حمايه لمنع تجمد المبادل الحراري الخارجي )ولكن اذا توقفت هذه الحمايه او تعطلت سيؤدي هذا لتدمير المبادل الحراري

ان الوحدات البكدج او وحدات dx يكون لها حدود تخرج بناء عليها من المصنع طبقا لمواصفاته الضيقه المحسوبه على ظروف ضيقه ايضا فلا تعطيني المجال الواسع في للتغلب على البروده الكبيره للهواء الخارجي مما قد يؤدي الى توقف الوحده وعدم عملها وتصبح بلا جدوى في حال البروده الشديده


----------



## toktok66 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed samy قال:


> موضوع ممتاز وفى غاية الاهميه
> الله يفتح عليك


 اشكرك على مرورك وارجو التعليق والتفاعل على المعلومات والتصحيح والنقاش​ 


محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور يا هندسة لتعم الفائدة ممكن بعد انتهاء الموضوع ان تجمع الموضوع فى ملف وورد وترفعه على الموقع ولو ارسلته لى على الخاص نظرا لانقطاعى لمدة بسبب السفر ابتداء من غد اكون شاكرا والسلام


 
انا متاكد ان بعض الاخوه بدأ في هذا الامر ولا تقلق فبعض المحاضرات القادمه يصعب ادراجها كتابيا لاحتوائها على جداول وصور توضيحيه​ 


mohamedtop قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك دائما متميز جدا ودقيق جدا فى تناول مواضيعك ربنا يبارك فيك


 
تعلمنا منكم الدقه والتميز وننتظر المناقشات بفارغ الصبر​ 


ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> شرح رائع و ممتاز جزاك الله خير و منتظرين المزيد


 
هل تعتقد ان ليس به اخطاء فأنا بشر واخشى ان اخطئ​ 


hamadalx قال:


> منظم جدا ...........كدة إنت تمام


 
اشكر مجاملتك وليس المهم النظام المهم الحشو



دمتم بخير قال:


> مشكور يابطل على هذا العمل الرائع
> أيوه كده ياهندسه لازم تنزل الملعب باين عليك من زمااااااااااااااااااااان انك لعيب
> ربنا يوفقك ويجزيك خيرا
> والرجاء السرعه فى استكمال الموضوع كما بدأت


 
انشاء الله خلال اسبوع ويتم الموضوع – وبرجاء النقاش فيما يطرح وتوجيهي لما في الخير والصالح للجميع​


----------



## toktok66 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*المحاضره الثالثه*

المحاضره الثالثه-توازن الهواء الخارجي وهواء العادم

الهدف:
يسبق عمليه حسابات الاحمال ايجاد اقل كميه هواء خارجي (fresh ) مطلوب لوحدات المناوله اللتي تخدم المناطق ويمكن الحصول عليه من الاكواد التابعه لكل دوله وان لم يكن موجودا يمكن استخراجه من مراجع الاشري واللتي تعتبر هي المرجع لجميع الاكواد في مجال التكييف.

تم ادراج باقي المحاضره في المرفقات لاحتوائها على جداول وصور يصعب ادراجها على صفحات المنتدى-

ملحوظه: هذه المحاضره يجب قرائتها بحرص شديد جدا لتفهم اهميتها


----------



## toktok66 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*المحاضره الرابعه*

المحاضره الرابعه-حسابات احمال التبريد والتدفئه

الهدف:
لن نكون بصدد طريقه الحسابات وتفاصيلها هنا فقد تم شرحهااكثر من مره على المنتدى وايضا يمكن الحصول عليها من مرجع Fundamentals Handbooks ِAshrae ولكن سندرج بعض التوصيات واسماء الطرق ويجب على المصمم ان يدرسها جيدا ليحدد ايها تناسب حجم وظروف المشروع الذي يعمل عليه.
((وسأرفق ملخص فكره طريقه RTS لمجرد العلم بفكرتها ليس اكثر))

وباقي المحاضره في المرفقات لاحتوائها على جداول وصور توضيحيه يصعب ادراجها على صفحات المنتدى


----------



## nofal (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سيدحسن1 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود يجب ان تشكر عليه ايها الاخ toktok66 
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> المحاضره الثالثه-توازن الهواء الخارجي وهواء العادم
> 
> الهدف:
> يسبق عمليه حسابات الاحمال ايجاد اقل كميه هواء خارجي (fresh ) مطلوب لوحدات المناوله اللتي تخدم المناطق ويمكن الحصول عليه من الاكواد التابعه لكل دوله وان لم يكن موجودا يمكن استخراجه من مراجع الاشري واللتي تعتبر هي المرجع لجميع الاكواد في مجال التكييف.
> ...


 
ماشاء الله على الملف المرفق
ممكن نزود عدد المحاضرات و تبقى سلسلة من 100 محاضرة
لانها بجد اخر روعة 
ودسمة جدا 
فكر و علم و مرجعية وعمق :16:
بارك الله فيك يا توكى​


----------



## toktok66 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماشاء الله على الملف المرفق
> 
> ممكن نزود عدد المحاضرات و تبقى سلسلة من 100 محاضرة
> لانها بجد اخر روعة
> ...


 ممكن يا ابوحميد بس المشكله في الوقت -- تفتكر لو عملت المحاضرات كتاب ممكن الناس تشتريه؟؟
لو كده اسيب شغلي واوفر الوقت للكتاب:1:


----------



## toktok66 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*المحاضره الخامسه-خريطه الهواء (Psychrometric)*

المحاضره الخامسه-خريطه الهواء (Psychrometric)

الهدف:
تعلمنا جميعا كمهندسين ميكانيك اثناء الدراسه عن خريطه خواص الهواء والعمليات الاساسيه لها ولذا لن نقوم سوى بالتنويه لاهميتها في مايلي :بعد حساب الاحمال وتقديرها يصبح لدينا مجموعه من البيانات والمعطيات لابأس بها لتحديد ظروف الهواء في المكان واستكمال ماهو ناقص _كضبط نسب الرطوبه للمكان_ و_الاختيار المناسب للمعدات المناسبه _للنظام او ضبط بعض معطيات النظام كضبط نسب فتح دنابر التهويه والراجع (return) في وحدات _المناوله__ او ان تكون وحده المناوله في حاجه الى ملف تسخين بعد نزع الرطوبه_ وبالتالي تكون اهميته فقط في احمال التبريد اما في احمال التدفأه فلا فائده من خريطه الهواء حيث لا يتداخل التدفأه مع ضبط الرطوبه 
بالاضافه الى اننا سندرج شرح متقدم لبعض عمليات التصميم لا يمكن ان يظهر مدى جدواها بدون هذه الخريطه

اهم القيم اللتي حصلنا عليها من حساب الاحمال:

1-درجه الحراره الخارجيه الجافه &ومتوسط الدرجه الرطبه (كما سبق وذكرنا في المحاضره الاولى)
2-درجه الحراره للغرفه الجافه & الرطبه
3-حمل الحراره المحسوسه للغرفه
4-حمل الحراره الكامل (المحسوسه والكامنه) للغرفه
5-معدل التهويه الخارجيه
6-توقع التهويه الكامله (الفريش والراجع) المخلوطه للفراغ وهي في حدود (400 CFM/TON)
توقع معدل تهويه الهواء الراجع لوحده المناوله = (التهويه الكامله-التهويه الخارجيه)

وبمعرفه بض النقاط نستطيع ايجاد المنظومه كامله على خريطه خواص الهواء ومنها التعرف على ماهو ناقص من بيانات هامه:
1- كضبط نسب الرطوبه للمكان 
2-الاختيار المناسب للمعدات المناسبه للنظام 
3- ضبط بعض معطيات النظام كضبط نسب فتح دنابر التهويه والراجع (return) في وحدات المناوله
4- او ان تكون وحده المناوله في حاجه الى ملف تسخين بعد نزع الرطوبه

اربع حالات يجب على للمصمم الانتباه لها :

وندرج بعض مفاهيم اساسيه للمصمم المحترف :
معدل الاشغال المعتدل : # افراد او اقل لكل 1000 قدم مربع من المساحه المكيفه
(# = عدد يختلف باختلاف التطبيق وللحصول على هذا العدد يجب مراجعه جدول التهويه في المحاضره 3 او اشري 62.1 )
معدل التهويه المعتدل: اقل من 20% من الهواء الخارجي من اجمالي الهواء المغذي للمكان المطلوب تكييفه

الحراره الكامنه : في احمال التكييف تنتج عن الرطوبه (بخار الماء في الهواء) ومما يسببها هو معدلات الهواء الخارجي ومعدلات تواجد الاشخاص في المكان المكيف

1-معدلات اشغال معتدله وومعدلات هواء تهويه معتدل- وهي حلم كل مصمم 0

2-معدلات اشغال عاليه ومعدلات تهويه معتدله – معدلات الاشغال العاليه تعني حمل حراري اعلى وخصوصا حمل حراري كامن latent يعني رطوبه اعلى وفي حال اختيار منظومه تكييف لها قدره اعلى (لنزع الرطوبه الزائده) يجب ان يوضع بعد ملف التبريد ملف تسخين للتغلب على زياده الانخفاض في درجه الحراره هذا في حال قدره شيلير اكبر أو للتوفير يمكن ان نزود وحده المناوله بقسم لتخفيض الرطوبه ونزعها –وفي حال عدم الانتباه للامر اثناء التصميم وتنفيذ المنظومه تزيد رطوبه المكان ويكون المكان غير مريح لان الثرموستات يفصل بناء على درجه الحراره الجافه 

3-معدلات اشغال معتدله ومعدلات تهويه عاليه-تؤدي الى مشاكل مثل ان تستمر منظومه التكييف في العمل لفترات مستمره للتغلب على حمل التهويه المرتفع مما يقلل العمر الافتراضي
ويزيد مصاريف التشغيل والصيانه–ويكون الحل هنا بأضافه مبادل حراري بين هواء العادم وهواء التهويه للتقليل من هذه المصروفات قدر الامكان ولكن هذا الحل قد يكون صعب في بعض التطبيقات مثل المطابخ حيث ان جزء كبير من العادم يخرج مع المداخن hood ونلجا لحل بديل وهو استخدام وحده مناوله لتقوم بتبريد الهواء الخارجي 
(فيما يعرف ب 100% outdoor air unit )ثم ترسله الى الوحده اللتي تليها واللتي هي مسؤله عن تكييف الحيز لخلطه مع الهواء الراجع او ان ترسله مباشره الى الحيز المكيف فيما يعرف ب 100% ventilation ((على ان تكون مواصفات الوحده مناسبه لهذا العمل –وبالتالي يكون سعرها اعلى))

4-معدلات اشغال مرتفعه ومعدلات تهويه مرتفعه
وهي مزيج بين الحاله 2 و3 في التعرف على الحل 

ولن يساعدك على اكتشاف هذه المعدلات سوى خريطه خواص الهواء وما هي التدابير الازمه في حال عدم تحقيق الحاله رقم 1( وهي الحاله المعتدله) وماهي المشاكل الناتجه عن عدم تلافي هذه العوامل


يجب على المصمم الاخذ في الاعتبار اثناء اختيار المعدات مايلي:

لا يقل كفاءه منظومه التكييف في التغلب على الرطوبه النسبيه حتى 60% في معظم الحالات.

في حال الاشغالات العاليه تنخفض SHR عن 0.65 -ويجب اتخاذ اجراء لمنع ذلك

في حال معدلات التهويه العاليه تنخفض SHR عن 0.65 -ويجب اتخاذ اجراء لمنع ذلك

في حال معدلات التهويه المعتدله والاشغالات المعتدله يكون SHR له قيم مختلفه بأختلاف التطبيق نتيجه لاختلاف عدد الاشخاص من تطبيق لاخر في نفس الحيز من المساحه (مع مراعاه ان الاشخاص هم مصدر الحمل الكامن والرطوبه ((ارجو ان تكون وصلت الفكره في العلاقه بين SHR ومعدلات التهويه ومعدلات الاشخاص))



واليكم قيمه SHR طبقا لكل تطبيق:
وزيادتها عن ذلك يعني انه تم تقدير الاحمال بصوره اكبر ((وهذا له مضاره ومشاكله كأن تعمل المنظومه بكفاءه اقل و حدوث عمليه سيكله للشلر ونقص العمر الافتراضي للنظام وزياده التكلفه المبدئيه للنظام بدون اي سبب مبرر))
وانخفاضها عن ذلك له مساوئه على ظروف الراحه في المكان ويجب اتخاذ اجراء لتحسين الوضع كما ذكر سابقا​General Design Values
· Auditoriums, Theaters - SHR : 0.65 - 0.75
· Apartments - SHR : 0.80 - 0.95
· Banks, Court Houses, Municipal Buildings - SHR : 0.75 - 0.90
· Churches - SHR : 0.65 - 0.75
· Dining Halls - SHR : 0.65 - 0.80
· Computer Rooms - SHR : 0.80 - 0.95
· Cocktail Lounges, Bars, Taverns, Clubhouses, Nightclubs - SHR : 0.65 - 0.80
· Jails - SHR : 0.80 - 0.95
· Hospital Patient Rooms, Nursing Home, Patient Rooms - SHR : 0.75 - 0.85
· Kitchens - SHR : 0.65 - 0.70
· Libraries, Museums - SHR : 0.80 - 0.90
· Malls, Shopping Centers - SHR : 0.65 - 0.85
· Medical/Dental Centers, Clinics and Offices - SHR : 0.75 - 0.85
· Motel and Hotel Public Areas - SHR : 0.75 - 0.90
· Motel and Hotel Guest Rooms - SHR : 0.80 - 0.95
· Police Stations, Fire Stations, Post Offices - SHR : 0.75 - 0.90
· Precision Manufacturing - SHR : 0.80 - 0.95
· Restaurants - SHR : 0.65 - 0.80
· Residences - SHR : 0.80 - 0.95
· Retail, Department Stores - SHR : 0.65 - 0.90
· Other Shops - SHR : 0.65 - 0.90
· School Classrooms - SHR : 0.65 - 0.80
· Supermarkets - SHR : 0.65 - 0.85​
هــــــــــــــــــام جدا :
اخطر مايميز خريطه خواص الهواء انها هي العامل الوحيد الذي يربط منظومه التكييف بالكامل 
فأثناء التصميم هذه الخريطه تربط نظام الماء المثلج بنظام توزيع الهواء –وتربط بين الظروف داخل الحيز المراد تكييفه و ظروف الهواء الخارجي – وتضارب العوامل المختلف وسبل تنسيقها 
ولذلك القيم المختلفه السابقه ل SHR تكتب على صوره حدود (من –الى ) لانه يؤثر فيها عوامل اخرى مختلفه وظروف اخرى تتحكم بهذه القيم0

ونظرا لضعف النقاش فيما يطرح – اسألكم للنقاش ماهي القيم المسموحه ل ADP ؟؟؟
من اجاب على السؤال فقد عرف اهميه هذه الخريطه ((وهنا يكمن احد اهم الاسرار))​


----------



## toktok66 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

افتتح انا النقاش في محاضرات الاستشاري ايمن عمر - هناك تنويه على ان لا تقل shr عن 0.72 ولكن السؤال لماذا هذه القيمه بالذات ومن اين اتت ؟؟

وهل لو اصبحت 0.71او 0.69 لا يمكن اخذها؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> ممكن يا ابوحميد بس المشكله في الوقت -- تفتكر لو عملت المحاضرات كتاب ممكن الناس تشتريه؟؟
> لو كده اسيب شغلي واوفر الوقت للكتاب:1:


 
اول نسخة ان شاء الله من نصيبى و تسلمهانى يد بيد فى ميدان العتبة حيث اعتقد انك موجود هناك علشان اشوفك
كمل الكتاب و شوف دار نشر توزعه
او اعمل زى ما انا عملت صور نسخ و بيعها لمن يريد كان بيكلفنى 15 جنيه و ابيعه بـ 30 جنيه
بس ده كان فى 2004 و مكتوب باليد فقط و موجود فى مصر الان و كان اسمه " تعلم تركيب و صيانه اجهزة التكييف الشباك و الاسبلت" و كنت اعطى منه دورة فى معهد تدريب فى مصر الجديد


----------



## mohamedtop (29 سبتمبر 2011)

طب والله فكرة كويسة انا عن نفسى هحجز النسخة التانية ياريت يا بشمهندش توك توك تاخدها على محمل الجد لان ده يعتبر خلاصة خبرة عملية لواحد فاهم تكييف صح وبيشتغل زى الكتاب ما بيقول لان فى ناس تانية بتشتغل من غير ما تدرك اللى بتعمله المهم تنفذ وخلاص الشغل اللى معاها


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2011)

:75:من روائع الموقع
بل من أروع ما تابعت هنا وفي كل المنتديات
أدعوا لتثبيت الموضوع *








* شكرا صديقي اللدود


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2011)

aati badri قال:


> :75:من روائع الموقع
> بل من أروع ما تابعت هنا وفي كل المنتديات
> أدعوا لتثبيت الموضوع *
> 
> ...


جارى التحضير لموضوع نقاشى للوقوف على الشكل العام لترتيب القسم من حيث التثبيت و الترتيب باذن الله


----------



## hamadalx (29 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> جارى التحضير لموضوع نقاشى للوقوف على الشكل العام لترتيب القسم من حيث التثبيت و الترتيب باذن الله


 

أنا حعيط ............بجد من الفرحة لو حصل دة


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2011)

hamadalx قال:


> أنا حعيط ............بجد من الفرحة لو حصل دة


طيب عيط من دلوقتى علشان المغرب ان شاء الله هنزل الموضوع بس اروح و اتغدا كده و افوق لكوا


----------



## ححخخهه (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير
مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## lynxshaheen (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*روعة روعة روعة*

*اخي المهندس توك توك 
ذكرت في المحاضرة الرابعة عن طرق حساب الاحمال الحرارية المتمثلة ب 

Cooling Load Temperature Difference/Cooling Load Factor (CLTD/CLF) 
Total Equivalent Temperature Difference/Time Averaging (TETD/TA)
Radiant Time Series Method (RTS) 
Transfer Function Method (TFM)
Heat Balance Method (HB)

من ناحية الطريقة الاولى CLTD فأنا اعرفها لكن نوعا ما طويلة جدا لأنها تأخذ كثير من العوامل المؤثرة بالحسبان
و نصحتنا باستخدام الطريقتين التاليتين 
HB و RTS لان لهم المستقبل في التطبيق عن الطرق القديمة و قمت بقراءة طريقة ال RTS و لك كل شكري على ابداعك و اخبرتنا ان انتجت الاشري لهذه الطريقة برنامج للحسابات وسعره في حدود 200$ ما اسمه؟ هل يمكن ان احصل عليه ؟
كذلك لدي طلب ان امكن ذكر البرامج المحوسبة لكل طريقة او امكانية الحصول عليها 
و متأسف طولت عليك بالاسئلة بس خليني اجاوب اللي بعرفو عن ال APD
هي نقطة درجة حرارة الندى اللي على سطح الكويل المطلوبة عشان إنجاز عملية التبريد و ازالة الرطوبة
و اتوقع انو هيك بعتبروها درجة حرارة الكويل
هي دراسة من ال API حول قيم ال SHR و كان المعدل هو 0.72 و في مقال كان يحكي عن هاد الموضوع و بحب اضيفوا كلو صفحتين ما رح يوخد من وقتكم كتيير بس حلو بنفس الوقت و الملف مع المرفقات و سمعت انو هاي من ال rule of thumb انو هاي القيمة بتكون nominal هاد كل اللي بعرفو
و اخيرا وليس اخرا بتمنى انو توضحلي بعض النقاط اللي اشرت عليهم و كمان بتمنى انو تكون اجاباتي نوعا ما صحيحة​*


----------



## toktok66 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> *اخي المهندس توك توك​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ببساطه يا استاذي الكريم حاول ان تفتح خريطه خواص الهواء - ثم تشوف اقل shr عند ظروف درجه الحراره الداخليه المختلفه - ثم تروح تشوف درجه خروج الماء المثلج من الشلر!!!

اتمنى ان الموضوع يكون اصبح اقرب

او بطريقه اخرى - روح افتح جدول كارير 65 وشوف الظروف الداخليه اللي تناسبك واقرأ الملاحظات على الجدول - وافتكر درجه حراره خروج المياه المثلجه ((والا انت هتحتاج نظام تبريد لدائره المياه مكلف!!))-وشوف shr هتطلع كام ((ولعلمك المشكله ليست بها المشكله تكمن في apd لاني ممكن اعالج shr بشكل او اخر ((خصوصا ان زياده الرطوبه عامل غير ثابت او متوسط الثبات انه عامل يكاد يكون محدود التأثير عدى الاماكن الخاصه مثل الحيود البحريه)) 
وصلك السر!!

وصلت؟

برجاء التواصل والنقاش لعلي مخطئ فتردوني​


----------



## toktok66 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*استراحه الجمعه*

استراحه 

غالبا يفضل اهمال معاملات التظليل الداخليه للنوافذ لانه يمكن ازاله المظلات (الستائر) الداخليه بسهوله طبقا لرغبه شاغلي المكان.


في المطابخ المعدات اسفل ال Hood تنتج نوعين من الحراره sensible and latent ولكن تهمل الحراره ال latentلان ال Hood يسحبها قبل ان تنتقل للمحيط

في حال استعمال طريقه راجع ال plenum (وهي الفراغ بين السقف الخرساني والسقف الصناعي) مما يؤدي الى زياده درجه حراره الهواء الراجع نتيجه مروره على وحدات الاضائه وتبريدها ولهذا يلزم اضافه هذا الحمل الى حساب الاحمال.

في المساء عند استخدام التكييف قد يساعد الظلام في الخارج في هروب كميه من الحراره بالاشعاع خلال الزجاج (وهي عمليه عكسيه للنهار ) مما يساهم في زياده كفاءه النظام وخاصه في اجوائنا الحاره نهارا .


بعض الاحمال مثل حمل مروحه وحده المناوله يجب ان يضاف الى الحمل التبريدي للغرفه في حال انها من نوع DRAW Through في صوره حراره محسوسه ويضاف الى الحمل التبريدي الكلي للمنظومه (Grand load ) في حال انها من نوع BLOW Through

كلما زادت رطوبه الهواء الخارجيي زاد ضغطه وليزم لذلك زياده كميات الهواء داخل المبنى لمنع عمليه ال infiltration 


عند تصميم اطوال الدكت يراعى الدقه في احصائها لان في حال زيادتها سيؤدي الى زياده هبوط الضغط المحسوب على المروحه وعند عمليه التركيب ستعمل على الطول الفعلي واللذي يناظر فقد الضغط المناسب وبالتالي سيؤدي هذا لزياده كميه الهواء في الدكت ويكون الناتج زياده الصوت خلال مسارات الدكت –يجب مراجعه خريطه مروحه
 Centrifugal


برجاء التفاعل والمشاركه وزياده علامات الاستفهام


----------



## mechanical wheel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع الجميل ده يا اخ توك توك ولكن ممكن تزودنا بالمراجع المهمة في اشري التي يجب قرائتها لفهم التصميم ككل ولو اسم المراجع فقط وانا هبحث عنها


----------



## lynxshaheen (1 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذي المهندس توك توك من ناحية البرنامج thermal comfort tool cd هو اصلو سي دي و لازم يكون مع الكتاب بس ما عرفت مع اي كتاب تماما
بس الاشري كتير بنشر برامج الايليت للتكييف يعني هل الايليت افضل شيء 
طبعا شفت موضوع كان مطروح سابقا عن المشكلات ببرنامج الهاب بس ما بعرف شو رح يكون التعليق على برنامج البلوك لود
هو انا معك انا المفروض امشي على طريقة الاشري لأنها الاصح حاليا بس على هيك رح اتطر اني ما انام الليل لحد ما اخلص طابق من شقة سكنية مثلا لأنو رح اصير ادور على الثوابت و بعديها اضرب و اقسم و اجمع و اطرح لحد ما يكون اموري تمام و كمان بدي تلات وراي يعيدو حساباتي عشان ما اكون شايل طن تبريد و انا مش داري يعني بإعتبار انو سقط سهوا !!
بحب اني اتعلم الطريقة كاملة و بنفس الوقت اني اختصر على حالي وقت كبير و مع هدول كلهم يكون امور حساباتي تمام التمام صح الانسان بخطيء بس بأمور عملية شوي لازم يتجنب الوقوع بالخطأ لأسباب كتيرة
و لما قرأت تعليقك على كلمة سمعت = كارثة العرب خليتني اضحك هي من ناحية كارثة معك حق كارثة ههههههههههههه
اما على ال ADP ما رح اخبي عليك نوعا ما وصلت بس لو تربطلي اياها بمثال واقع بكون انا ممنون الك
و ذكرت بالاستراحة ما يلي
بعض الاحمال مثل حمل مروحة وحدة المناولة يجب ان يضاف الى الحمل التبريدي للغرفة في حال انها من نوع DRAW Through في صوره حرارة محسوسة ويضاف الى الحمل التبريدي الكلي للمنظومة (Grand load ) في حال انها من نوع BLOW Through
طيب بدي استفسر قصدك بمروحة وحدة المناولة هي نفسها التهوية و توضيح اكتر ما سبب ذلك و كمان عندما يضاف الى الحمل التبريدي للغرفة يكون في نفس الغرفة التي فيها وحدة مناولة؟


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## toktok66 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> استاذي المهندس توك توك من ناحية البرنامج thermal comfort tool cd هو اصلو سي دي و لازم يكون مع الكتاب بس ما عرفت مع اي كتاب تماما
> مش لازم هذا برنامج مستقل تماما من انتاج اشري-وهو فعلا cd
> بس الاشري كتيرر بنشر برامج الايليت للتكييف يعني هل الايليت افضل شيء ((طالما نشرها الاشري دون غيرها فهي موثوقه عن غيرها))
> طبعا شفت موضوع كان مطروح سابقا عن المشكلات ببرنامج الهاب بس ما بعرف شو رح يكون التعليق على برنامج البلوك لود
> ...


 
احييك على تواصلك واصرارك على الفهم العميق للامور


----------



## dlear2011 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ممنون


----------



## lynxshaheen (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عن جد انك استااااااااااااذ روعة مهندس توك توك طبعا وصلت مية بالمية 
بس هيك عشان اكون بال safe side و اكون مهندس تصميم ما حدا يقعد يحكي حسابك غلط او مش غلط امشي على الاشري و اللي بنصح فيه الاشري من برامج و غيرو
و على هيك رح استلم برنامج ال ايليت ابحبش فيه منيح منيح لحد ما اتقن التعامل معو ان شاء الله
بس بنفس الوقت برنامج الهاب او البلوك لود متى استخدمو تحديدا ؟؟ ولا خلص انساهم!!
لأنو فيه كتير مهندسين لسة بحكو عن برنامج الهاب و لأنو بحسب كل شي بالساعة و مع ذلك لسة بنصحو باستخدامو مع انو مغلبني بكتير اشياء
هاد من ناحية و من ناحية تانية الاشري بعمل غير بالبرامج خلال تصفحي لموقعهم انو في spreadsheets للحسابات يا ريييييييت لو متوفرة مجانا كمان
طيب هسة بدي اسأل سؤال خاص نوعا ما و بنفس الوقت هيك بتخلينا نمشي على خطاك احنا التلاميذ
صحيح في مهندسين المدني بحكو انو مهندسين الميكانيك بأخرو شغلهم و بعطلوهم و انا طبعا ضد هاي المقولة لأنو احيانا بكون التأخير بهدف اتقان العمل و احيانا اخطاؤهم بحطوها على ظهر الميكانيكية بس حاليا بما انك بتشتغل في مشاريع التكييف لو مسكت مشروع و بدك تعمل الو تصميم كامل اكيد رح تمشي على نفس الخطى المكتوبة سابقا بس كم بوخد معك وقت بصراحة ؟ سألت هاد السؤال من باب انو وقت الانسان من ذهب
و بعد ذلك اود ان استفسر من حضرتك ان كنت سوف تذكر بعد فكرة حساب الاحمال الحرارية اللازمة كيف يتم تصميم الدكتات و على اي اساس يتم تقسيم الدكت الرئيسي و من اين يبدأ بالتصميم و الى اين و ان كان السيستم اللي مصمم شيلر سيمر خلال الدكت الهواء البارد كيف تقدّر الخسارة حتى يصل الى الغرفة المقصود تكييفها
هو شوي مسألة التصميم اللي بعد الحساب الاحمال هاي عندي مشكلة يعني بصير احكي بعقلي كيف المهندسين الكبار ببدو و كيف بخلصو الى مرحلة التنفيذ او بالاخص تسليم المخطط التنفيذي لمهندس الموقع و ينحكى الو يلا يا بشمهندس دير بالك على الشباب و ما يصير تنفيذ خاطيء
صحيح اني شفت كتير موضوعات بتحكي عن الدكتات بس لسة بدي الشي اللي بدي استوعبو منيح 
و بالذات كيف بكون على دراية تامة انو هون المهندس رح يعمل كيرفات بمسار الدكت لحد ما يوصل للغرفة المقصودة لأنو كل هاي العمليات رح يتم من خلالها فقدان بكمية هواء التكييف اللي لازم توصل حسب الحسبة الأولى 
و بدي استزيد كمان و كمان لأني عاهدت نفسي عند تخرجي ان ابدع في المجال الذي لطالما اردت ان اسير به حتى أنال اسم مهندس لأنه المهندس ليست فقط شهادة بل مواكبة كل معلومة و التوسع فيها حتى يكون توب التوب عشان هيك مهندس اتحملني باسئلتي ما قصدي الا ان استزيد بالمعرفة اكثر و اكثر و هي على يد مهندسين كبار لهم الخبرة بالمجال الذي اتوسع به


----------



## toktok66 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> ما شاء الله عن جد انك استااااااااااااذ روعة مهندس توك توك طبعا وصلت مية بالمية
> بس هيك عشان اكون بال safe side و اكون مهندس تصميم ما حدا يقعد يحكي حسابك غلط او مش غلط امشي على الاشري و اللي بنصح فيه الاشري من برامج و غيرو
> و على هيك رح استلم برنامج ال ايليت ابحبش فيه منيح منيح لحد ما اتقن التعامل معو ان شاء الله
> بس بنفس الوقت برنامج الهاب او البلوك لود متى استخدمو تحديدا ؟؟ ولا خلص انساهم!! 'على راحتك يا بطل -ولكن راي انك تشتغل بالموثوق
> ...


 
حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا


----------



## toktok66 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*المحاضره السادسه-التصميم الموفر للطاقه*

المحاضره السادسه-التصميم الموفر للطاقه

مقدمه:
المصمم ملزم امام الله والمالك وضميره ان ينجز تصميما يعمل بكفاءه وموفر للطاقه قدر الامكانيات المسموحه من ميزانيه واخر الابحاث –وبالتالي يجب ان يلتزم بكود ASHRAE Standard 90.1 وليس نظام التكييف فقط وانما ايضا الاضاءه والمعدات الكهربائيه في المكان حيث ان الكود نص على ذلك او على الاقل تقديم النصح والنقاش مع استشاري الكهرباء والاضاءه.

ويجب ان تعلم اخي المهندس ان نظام التكييف يستهلك تقريبا 30% من الطاقه في المنشات الصناعيه و60% من الطاقه في المنشات التجاريه او السكنيه –وهذا ليس بقدر ضئيل في كلا الحالتين 

ويجب ان تتفهم ان النظام لابد وان يستجييب لتغير الاحمال على الاقل 50% من الحمل الكلي وهناك اجراءات وتدابير يجب ان تتخذ لتحقيق هذا


تم ارفاق المحاضره لاحتوائها على جداول يصعب ادراجها على صفحات المنتدى​


----------



## lynxshaheen (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جدا هسة بعد ما قرأت المحاضرة يا بشمهندس يوجد شغلة اللي هي اسمها ال economizer الموفر للطاقة و خلال اطلاعي اكتر عن الموضوع لقيت انو بكون معو كمان اشي اسمو Modulating damper و هاد عشان تاني اكسيد الكربون بس سؤالي هو اذا ممكن شوي تحكيلي عن ال economizer اصلي بعرف انو بنضاف اضافة على السيستم و كمان انو سعرو غالي هو شوي انا ما عرفتش كيف بنضاف ولا شو رح يكون التأثير اللي رح يعملو ؟


----------



## lynxshaheen (3 أكتوبر 2011)

كمان استاذي مهندس توك توك في سؤال لازم و ضروري اني اعرفو منيح و افهمو اكتر
احنا عنا مثلا شقة سكنية فيها الغرف نوم و الصالون و الحمامات و بيت الدرج و كمان غرف للملابس و حمامات و غيرو
في اشي خلال اول عملية التصميم اشي اسمو تقسيم الشقة المراد تكييفها الى عدة مناطق zones 
و طبعا احيانا في اشي بجمع عدة zones ب zone وحدة و بنسميها sub zone اول شي بدي اعرف على اي اساس بنقسم ال zone و على اي اساس بنعمل عدة غرف ب zone وحدة 
و في البداية حكيت النا انو لما نمسك المخطط بنعطي انطباع اولي على الحمل الحراري هل بنستخدم الحسبات السريعة اللي منها ما يلي
كل 12 متر مربع بنطعيه 1 طن تبريد في حالة الحمل العادي اما اذا في احمال عالية بنعطي كل 10 متر مربع 1 طن تبريد 
او شغلة تانية
طن التبريد بنطلعو ب حجم الغرفة و بنضربو ب 10.3 و الناتج بنقسمو على 400
او شغلة تالتة
المساحة بالمتر المربع بنقسمها على 12 و اذا كانت النوافذ كبيرة و كتيرة بنضيف 1 طن تبريد للناتج و اذا كانت قليلة و صغيرة بنقص 1 طن تبريد من الناتج 
انا عارف انو رح تستغرب من كلامي و يمكن بكون ليك نفس تدّيني قتلة عكلامي
بس بالله كيف بدنا نعطي اول انديكيشن النا على الحمل الحراري قبل انو نبدا بالحسبة الطويلة و التصميم الصحيح
طبعا بصراحة الطرق الاولى اللي انا ذكرتها ما بعرفش كيف صح انا من ناحيتي بحكي انو احتمال كبير غلط للسبب الاول انو كل منطقة اصلا الها حسبتها الخاصة و التأثير الأول رح يكون للمناخ بالدرجة الاولى
و اخر شيء ممكن تعطيني بعض الأمثلة اللي فعلا اثبتت انو برنامج الهاب كان يعطي قياس احمال خاطئة ان امكن ذلك و ما الاسباب في كل خطأ


----------



## moadmq (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بشمهندس توكتوك هل هناك امكانية لرفع المحاضرة الثالثة مرة أخرى لأنها لا تفتح عندي

وشكراً جزيلا لك 

تحياتي


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أكتوبر 2011)

moadmq قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بشمهندس توكتوك هل هناك امكانية لرفع المحاضرة الثالثة مرة أخرى لأنها لا تفتح عندي
> 
> وشكراً جزيلا لك
> ...


 
 المحاضرة الثالثة


----------



## وائل البرعى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## toktok66 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> كمان استاذي مهندس توك توك في سؤال لازم و ضروري اني اعرفو منيح و افهمو اكتر
> احنا عنا مثلا شقة سكنية فيها الغرف نوم و الصالون و الحمامات و بيت الدرج و كمان غرف للملابس و حمامات و غيرو
> في اشي خلال اول عملية التصميم اشي اسمو تقسيم الشقة المراد تكييفها الى عدة مناطق zones
> و طبعا احيانا في اشي بجمع عدة zones ب zone وحدة و بنسميها sub zone
> ...


 
يوجد كتاب اسمه rule of thumb على صفحات المنتدى يمكنك تحميله ومعرفه متوسط الاحمال التقريبيه طبقا لكل تطبيق


----------



## toktok66 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*المحاضره السابعه- اختيار الاجهزه والوحدات*

المحاضره السابعه- اختيار الاجهزه والوحدات

اختيار الاجهزه وتحديد قدراتها هو من ادق واصعب الاعمال اثناء التصميم والاختيار الناجح والعقلاني يعتمد بنسبه جيده على الخبره بما هو متاح في الاسواق ولتقدير المصمم.
وفيما سبق تعرضنا لما يخص الميزانيه وطريقه تقسيم المبنى وتقدير الاحمال وتحديد مواصفات ملف التبريد .
وافضل طريقه للاختيار لنقترب من انسب المعدات للمنظومه هي طريقه التكرار :20:(iteration






تم ادراج المحاضره كمرفق لاحتوائها على صور يصعب ادراجعا على صفحات المنتدى​


----------



## lynxshaheen (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ضل سؤال طرحتو قبل و هو يوجد شغلة اللي هي اسمها ال economizer الموفر للطاقة و خلال اطلاعي اكتر عن الموضوع لقيت انو بكون معو كمان اشي اسمو Modulating damper و هاد عشان تاني اكسيد الكربون بس سؤالي هو اذا ممكن شوي تحكيلي عن ال economizer اصلي بعرف انو بنضاف اضافة على السيستم و كمان انو سعرو غالي هو شوي انا ما عرفتش كيف بنضاف ولا شو رح يكون التأثير اللي رح يعملو ؟
اما على قصة ال zone هو صعب علي الامر لما صرت اشوف بعض التصميمات بضيفو بال zone حمام و لا يراد تكييفه و كمان بيت درج و اصلوا ما بدهم يكيفوه كمان بس برفقوه بالحساب مع مساحة غرفة يراد تكييفها
طيب مهو الحمام بابو مسكّر و المالك حكى شو اكيّف حمام الميّة اصلا باردة بس في مهندسين في التصميم بضيفو غرفة النوم و حمامو ب zone وحدة و بدخلو مجموع المساحة الهم و هيك انا بنظري رح يكون عبارة عن تكلفة اكتر عشان هيك انا سألت يعني انا شفت بشرحك الشروط لحد ما تكون zone وحدة بس الملخص انو تكون هاي ال zone مراد تكييفها صحيح كلامي ؟
اما على محاضرة اليوم انا تعلمت التكييف بالانجليزي ما فهمت شو قصدك في قدرة الملف و انو كمان بنحسبو و حضرتك اعطيت نسبة للقدرة فكيف اذا ممكن توضحلي


----------



## toktok66 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> ضل سؤال طرحتو قبل و هو يوجد شغلة اللي هي اسمها ال economizer الموفر للطاقة و خلال اطلاعي اكتر عن الموضوع لقيت انو بكون معو كمان اشي اسمو modulating damper ((ال ايكونوميزر للنظام المائي غير ماتقصد فهم مجرد مبادل حراري ينزع حراره المكثف وياعد في تسخين مياه المبنى في النظام المائي))و هاد عشان تاني اكسيد الكربون بس سؤالي هو اذا ممكن شوي تحكيلي عن ال economizer اصلي بعرف انو بنضاف اضافة على السيستم و كمان انو سعرو غالي هو شوي انا ما عرفتش كيف بنضاف ولا شو رح يكون التأثير اللي رح يعملو ؟
> اما على قصة ال zone هو صعب علي الامر لما صرت اشوف بعض التصميمات بضيفو بال zone حمام و لا يراد تكييفه و كمان بيت درج و اصلوا ما بدهم يكيفوه كمان بس برفقوه بالحساب مع مساحة غرفة يراد تكييفها ((الحمام يضاف ولا يبرد ولكن هو السبيل لسحب الهواء من خلال مراوح التهويه الموجوده به ))
> طيب مهو الحمام بابو مسكّر و المالك حكى شو اكيّف حمام الميّة اصلا باردة بس في مهندسين في التصميم بضيفو غرفة النوم و حمامو ب zone وحدة و بدخلو مجموع المساحة الهم و هيك انا بنظري رح يكون عبارة عن تكلفة اكتر عشان هيك انا سألت يعني انا شفت بشرحك الشروط لحد ما تكون zone وحدة بس الملخص انو تكون هاي ال zone مراد تكييفها صحيح كلامي ؟ انت خلط الامور ببعضها هنا مادخل مياه الحمام في التهويه وحتى لو بابو مسكر عندك الباب اسفله فراغ يتم سحب الخواء من خلاله او يضاف للباب جريله ((راجع المحاضره 2)) ولا يجوز تكييف الحمام لان الهواء يسحب من الغرفه ويأخد مساره اسفل الباب او الجريله الموجوده في الباب وبعدين يخرج من مروحه السحب وهذا الهواء المسحوب هواء بارد
> اما على محاضرة اليوم انا تعلمت التكييف بالانجليزي!!!! ما فهمت شو قصدك في قدرة الملف و انو كمان بنحسبو و حضرتك اعطيت نسبة للقدرة فكيف اذا ممكن توضحلي - المقصود قدره الملف التبريديه من حيث قدرته على نزع الحراره المحسوسه والكامنه (وتم شرح وتوضيح سبب النسبه في الحاله الاولى))


 
الا حظ انك يحصل معك بعض الالتباس في المواضيع فيجب القراءه بحرص وتاني -ولمعلوماتك هذه ليست محاضرات للمبتدئين لذلك تم التجاوز عن الكثير من المعلومات خلالها وفي الواقعهي محاضرات متقدمه للاستشاريين خبره اكثر من 8 اعوام


----------



## lynxshaheen (4 أكتوبر 2011)

من ناحية انو المحاضرات متقدمة هو انا بعرف هاد الكلام بس بهمني اني اتعلم حتى لما تتجاوز عن اشياء بحاول استحضرها من مواضيع تانية بس بنفس الوقت بكون بدي اسأل اهل الخبرة حتى لا احفر في ذهني فكرة و تكون خاطئة 
من ناحية الحمام في بالاردن بعض المشاريع السكنية و للاسف ما بكون باب الحمام الو فتحة من تحت و كمان حتى جريلات ما بتنحط لأنو لما كنت بتدرب كنت اروح على المشاريع على ارض الموقع و كنت اشوف اشياء غريبة شوي 
حتى غير هيك بتكون في عتبة اعلى من ارض الحمام و باب الحمام بنفتح للداخل يعني المنفس اشي من الاخر بس الحلو بالموضوع بركبو مروحة شفط لا اكتر
بنفس الشيء هل صحيح يدخل بالحساب بهاي الحالة؟


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أكتوبر 2011)

باشا هل تقصد جاف و رطب


toktok66;2393856
[font=times new roman قال:


> 3- ظروف الدخول الى ملف التبريد[/font]
> ومن خريطه خواص الهواء علمنا حاله هواء الغرفه-وحاله الهواء الخارجي –ومن الخطوه 2 في الاختيار استطعنا تحديد قيم الهواء الكلي اللذي يمر على ملف التبريد ومنها نستطيع تحديد درجه حراره (محسوس وكامن) الهواء المخلوط واللذي يغذي ملف التتبريد ومنها بدخول خرائط او برامج الصانع للموديل نستطيع تحديد قدره ملف التبريد (المحسوسه والكليه)




و ان كان الجاف يدل على المحسوس
و الرطب يدل على الكامن


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*4-تحديد قدره ملف التبريد المحسوسه والكليه*

*ممكن شرح زيادة لحسن دماغى لفت*
انا مش قدك


----------



## toktok66 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> *4-تحديد قدره ملف التبريد المحسوسه والكليه*
> 
> *ممكن شرح زيادة لحسن دماغى لفت*
> انا مش قدك


1-
الجاف والرطب = درجه حراره
الكامن والمحسوس = حمل على ملف التبريد

2-بعد حساب الاحمال اخي محمد يظهر عندك نوعين من الاحمال احمال كامنه ((وتتمثل في نزع ملف التبريد للرطوبه)) واحمال محسوسه ((وتتمثل في نزع الحراره الزائده من الهواء المخلوط (مخلوط =هواء فريش+هواء راجع من الغرفه)-))

وبجمع الحمل المحسوس والحمل الكامن يظهر عندك الاحمال الكليه

والاحمال المحسوسه يشعر بها الناس بشكل مباشر فلذالك هي تهمنا بشكل اوضح اما الحمل الكامن فلاتشعر به مباشره لانه يمثل الرطوبه - فنقيس بشكل مباشر على الحمل الكلي لانه متضمن الحمل الكامن حسابيا

ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الفكره

والله زياراتك لها وحشه


----------



## toktok66 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> من ناحية انو المحاضرات متقدمة هو انا بعرف هاد الكلام بس بهمني اني اتعلم حتى لما تتجاوز عن اشياء بحاول استحضرها من مواضيع تانية بس بنفس الوقت بكون بدي اسأل اهل الخبرة حتى لا احفر في ذهني فكرة و تكون خاطئة
> من ناحية الحمام في بالاردن بعض المشاريع السكنية و للاسف ما بكون باب الحمام الو فتحة من تحت و كمان حتى جريلات ما بتنحط لأنو لما كنت بتدرب كنت اروح على المشاريع على ارض الموقع و كنت اشوف اشياء غريبة شوي
> حتى غير هيك بتكون في عتبة اعلى من ارض الحمام و باب الحمام بنفتح للداخل يعني المنفس اشي من الاخر بس الحلو بالموضوع بركبو مروحة شفط لا اكتر
> بنفس الشيء هل صحيح يدخل بالحساب بهاي الحالة؟


 
بجميع الاحوال الحمام لايحسب له احمال -وفي حال ان بابه محكم الاغلاق تركب مروحه لسحب الهواء العادم من الحيز المكيف خلال جريلات بحيث لاتزيد السرعه عن حدود المسموع وتسبب صوت مزعج ومرتفع ((راجع محاضره 3 ))

وملحوظه بعد قرائه كلامك عن Air economizer -انا فهمت انك تستعلم عن water economizer -ولكن سلأوضح لك المطلوب في حال الايكونوميزر الهوائي


*شوف ياعمي لو ان قصدك **Air economizer** بيكون في كلام غير ((ويجب عندما تقول ايكونوميزر ان تحدد هواء ام ماء))*
*يضاف دامبر يعرف ب **barometric relief damper **او **exhaust fan** او **وحده مناوله لها **return fan **والغرض من احد هذه الاضافات انه عندما تعمل وحده المناوله **((في حال ان بعض المصممين يقدرون كميات الهواء بشكل اكبر من المفروض-او انه مبنى قديم وبه منظومه صممت بشكل غير جيد))** ستعمل احدى هذه الوسائل على طرد الكميات الكميات الاضافيه من الهواء بدون مرورها على الايكونوميزر الهوائي لان تواجد هذه الكميات من الهواء يسبب ضغط زائد داخل المبنى **((ويؤدي هذا الضغط الزائد الى بقاء الابواب مفتوحه او صعوبه في فتح بعض الابواب ((تعتمد على طريقه فتح الباب)) او مرور كميات الهواء هذه خلال الفراغات الصغيره جدا كأبواب المصاعد يصدر صوت صفير )) وهذا هو السبب *

*ولا دخل لثاني اكسيد الكربون في القصه –واعلم ان اكواد الطاقه هي اكواد حديثه فجاءت لتعالج اوضاع حديثه وقديمه سبقت وضع هذه الاكواد وهذا التفسير لسسب كلامهم بهذا الشكل*


----------



## lynxshaheen (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## mohamed mech (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اسرار الاستشاري في تصميم التكييف 
مشاركات الموضوع فى المرفقات​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع و دسم المحتوي و مرتب ، و مفيد جدا ، ماشاء الله تبارك الله ، نرجو اتمام العمل و جزاكم الله خيرا ،


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

نحن بالانتظار 
ولكن استاذي الفاضل اتمنى ان تضيف المراجع التي ذكرتها لashrae لتكون الاستفاده كبيره جدا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## toktok66 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

م.احمد الراوي قال:


> نحن بالانتظار
> ولكن استاذي الفاضل اتمنى ان تضيف المراجع التي ذكرتها لashrae لتكون الاستفاده كبيره جدا وجزاك الله الف خير


 جميع المراجع موجوده على صفحات المنتدى -يمكنك بذل القليل من الجهد والبحث عنها
وستظهر لك بكل سهوله


----------



## toktok66 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> جميع المراجع موجوده على صفحات المنتدى -يمكنك بذل القليل من الجهد والبحث عنها
> وستظهر لك بكل سهوله


 
او جميع المراجع من الرابط التالي
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب 
: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f39.html#ixzz1a1vGDhFR

معظم إصدارات الاشرى إهداء لـ لاخى زيكو تك و أخى toktok66


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*زادك الله علما وتواضعا وخبرة*


----------



## toktok66 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*المحاضره الثامنه-المستندات التعاقديه ومهام استشاري الموقع*

المحاضره الثامنه-المستندات التعاقديه ومهام استشاري الموقع

1-اعداد الرسومات التصميميه او مايعرف ب Tender Drawing الخاصه بالنظام والقيم اللتي تم التصميم بناء عليها بعد مراجعتها لتفادي السهو او الخطأ و ارفاق رسومات التفاصيل لبعض التركيبات المهمه و العزل حيث انها قد تؤثر على كفاءه النظام.

2-يجب اعداد جداول الكميات بعد حصر ما بها من معدات ووحدات واجزاء وتحديد مواصفاتها بناء على الاختيارات للمعدات.
(جداول الكميات : القوائم التي توصف فيها بنود الأعمال المختلفة وتحدد فيها كمياتها بصفة تقريبية وكذلك فئات الأسعار لكافة بنود الأعمال ))

3-تحديد مواصفات المعدات طبقا للاكواد العالميه حتى لايقوم المقاول بالتلاعب واختيار مواد رخيصه يكون عمرها الافتراضي قليل او تكون صنعت من مواد رديئه وقد تتضمن معايير وتوجيهات لطرق للتركيب والاختبار.
((المواصفات : وتشمل مجموعة القواعد والأسس والشروط الفنية التي يجب تنفيذ الأعمال بموجبها واختيار المعدات على اساسها وكذلك أي تعديلات أو إضافات تدخل عليها ))

4-اعداد مستندات المشروع للعمل بالموقع لضبط جوده الاعمال على ارض الواقع من استلام مواد مطابقه للمواصفات او اوامر استلام الاعمال على مراحل او التعليمات الموقعيه سواء بطريقه العمل او بالسلامه اثناء العمل وخلافه.


5-طرح المشروع للتنفيذ واختيار المقاول بناء على عرضه الفني والمالي وسابقه اعماله في المجال للمشروع قيد التنفيذ.

6- توقيع العقد طبقا لما يراه المالك او المعماري من انواع العقود على تنفيذ المشروع
((العقد : يقصد به وثيقة العقد الشروط الخاصة والمواصفات الفنية والرسومات وقوائم الكميات المسعرة والعطاء المقدم من المقاول وخطاب الترسية وغير ذلك من المستندات التي تنص صراحة في خطاب الترسية أو وثيقة العقد علي أنها جزء من العقد))

7- طرح المقاول للجدول الزمني للمشروع وجدول التدفقات النقديه وفي حال الموافقه عليه يقدم المقاول خطاب ضمان بقيمه X % من قيمه المشروع لضمان اعمال التركيبات وكفاءه عمل النظام لمده عام
((علي المقاول بمجرد إخطاره بالبدء في العمل أن يتقدم بالبرامج الزمنية المطلوبة لتنفيذ الأعمال تبعا للفترة المحددة لإنجاز الأعمال وعلي المهندس مراجعة هذه البرامج واعتمادها وتعتبر البرامج شرطا من شروط التعاقد يلتزم المقاول باحترامها - وعلي المقاول أن يقدم للمهندس مع البرنامج الزمني لتنفيذ الأعمال تقديراته المبدئية للتدفقات النقدية المقترحة مبينا الدفعات التي سوف تكون مستحقة للمقاول وفقا للبرنامج الزمني لتنفيذ الأعمال كلما لزم الأمر بموجب تقارير شهرية وعلي المهندس أن يقوم بدراسة ومراجعة ذلك ))



((تلخيص لمهام المهندس الاستشاري- اشراف الموقع: – يحق للمهندس ومعاونيه دخول الموقع في أي وقت للإشراف علي تنفيذ الأعمال وفحص المواد وكذلك دخول الورش التي يتم فيها تصنيع أو إعداد المشغولات وفحص المواد أو المصنعيات اللازمة للأعمال المتعلقة بالعقد بغرض فحصها أو اختبارها أثناء تصنيعها أو تجهيزها ، وعلي المقاول تسهيل مهمة المهندس ومندوبه ومعاونه وتقديم كافة المساعدات والأدوات والعاملين والمعدات وكل ما تتطلبه طبيعة الفحص والاختبار ولا يقلل إشراف المهندس أو مندوبه من مسئولية المقاول عن تنفيذ الأعمال بدقة طبقا للمواصفات الفنية ونصوص العقد وتعتبر هذه المسئولية كاملة إلي أن يتم تسليم الأعمال ابتدائيا .
يجب علي المقاول قبل توريد المواد للموقع أن يقدم علي نفقته للمهندس عينات المواد التي سيقوم بتوريدها لاعتمادها مع بيان كتابي عن المصدر والمنتج الذي سيحصل منه هلي هذه المواد ، كما يجب تقديم بيان عن كل ما يختص بها من مواصفات ومعلومات يطلبها المهندس ، كما يجب علي المقاول قبل البدء في العمل أن يقدم للمهندس بناء علي طلبه نموذجا مصنعا من الوحدات التي سيوردها لموقع العمل ويجب أن تكون هذه النماذج وعينات المواد مطابقة من كل الوجوه للمواصفات والشروط الواردة في العقد وتختم العينات المعتمدة من قبل المهندس وتحفظ في مكان أمين لمطابقة التوريد بمقتضاه ولا يخل اعتماد المهندس للعينات أو النماذج من مسئولية المقاول عن أي إخلال بالتزاماته التعاقدية
للمهندس الحق في أن يطلب كتابة من المقاول استبعاد أي شخص يستخدمه المقاول في تنفيذ الأعمال في الموقع إذا ثبت للمهندس أنه غير كفء أو سيئ السلوك أو مهمل في أداء واجباته ولا يجوز للمقاول إعادة استخدام هذا الشخص في الموقع إلا بإذن كتابي من المهندس وفي حالة استبعاد أي شخص عن الموقع ينبغي علي المقاول استبداله بأسرع وقت ببديل كفء يوافق عليه المهندس))

ولذلك يجب على استشاري الموقع قرائه العقد جيدا ((بتعريفه السابق)) حتى لا يخرج ان نصوصه بما يكلف المالك اي مصاريف اضافيه نتيجه طلبه لاعمال او اختبارات غير منصوص عليها بالعقد​


----------



## toktok66 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

تم بعون الله تعالى

اشكر جميع الاخوه الافاضل لزيارتهم للموضوع -واتمنى التواصل في حال اي استفسار او مداخليه ​


----------



## toktok66 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اعمل انا مداخله مع نفسي

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288803-2.html#ixzz1aObHtQEf

*- **هل يجوز استعمال **Diversity** للاحمال الحراريه في المبنى في حال الصمامات الثلاثيه؟????*


----------



## manal ammar (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جزاك الله خير


----------



## kh1lode (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزآك الله خـــير


----------



## الصانع (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،
مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير ،،


----------



## ضيف سليمان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

توكتك شرخ اقترح تغير اسمك لسروخ وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamedtop (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## دبوسه (16 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير ياتوتك


----------



## عمران احمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اجمعين

بصراحه انا سعيد جدا

و اسال الله العطيم رب العرش الكريم التوفيق لكل الاعضاء

و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## nofal (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## huss312 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

يباركلك يا رب


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل كمال محمد (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*شرح جامد جدا​*


----------



## asdmasr (30 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك علم وتواضع


----------



## شرشر الجديد (2 يناير 2012)

ممتاز ربنا يجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adil mohamad (3 يناير 2012)

حقا اتباع هذه الخطوات لاتدع شكا في جعل المشروع رائعا متمميزا , وفقكم الله ,ننتظر البقية بفارغ الصبر


----------



## اسامة اشرى (3 يناير 2012)

بجد الله ينور على كل المهندسين اللى شاركو فى هذا الموضوع 
موضوع رائع والمشاركات اكثر من ممتازة وملمه بكل النقاط 
الف الف الف الف الف شكر للجميع


----------



## mech eng2 (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً
الله ينور عليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (9 يناير 2012)

_والله يا هندسة ( توك توك ) انت بذلت مجهود ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وأن نزلت كل المحاضرات و المرفقات وهذاكرها وإن شاء الله هتواصل معاك _


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

هايل يا هندسة


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## marwanmusic (16 يناير 2012)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييين على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## محمود سند (21 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على الموضوع والشرح الرائع*


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

والله هذا المنتدي رائع وفق الله القائمين عليه لما فيه الخير والسداد
والشكر موصول للجميع


----------



## جاد الكريم (5 مارس 2012)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

شرح ممتاز 
مشكور


----------



## حيدراكرم (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engineer_Amr (9 مارس 2012)

*موضوع رائع رائع رائع
جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله
*​


----------



## romiooo7 (9 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## corolla (10 مارس 2012)

*شكرا على الموضوع والشرح الرائع جداً جداً جداً*
*بس عندي سؤال*
*ماذا نعني ب Gravity Shutter*
*و ماذا نعني عندما نقول 
GSAF:0.4 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل هناك كتلوجات لإختيار هذه النسبة؟*​*

*


----------



## khaledmanshawy (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## toktok66 (10 مارس 2012)

corolla قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع والشرح الرائع جداً جداً جداً*
> 
> *بس عندي سؤال*
> *ماذا نعني ب Gravity Shutter*
> ...


 
*Gravity Shutter هو نوع من انواع دنابر الحريق ويكون مثل ستاره مثبته بقطعه من الرصاص وفي حال حدوث حريق تنصهر قطعه الرصاص هذه ويغلق الدامبر بالجاذبيه ((يركب فقط في وضع افقى لمسارات الهواء)) لسد مسارات هواء التكييف لمنع تدوير الهواء المخلوط بالدخان في باقى الادوار للمبنى واللتي تخدمه وحده مناوله مشتركه ومنع تغذيه الهواء للمكان اللذي حدث به الحريق *
*اما الرقم 0,4 فهو يعبر عن فقد الضغط للدانبر في حال انه مفتوح كليا*


----------



## corolla (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور عزيزي الفاضل علي الإجابة
و لكن هل هناك كتلوجات لإختيار هذه النسبة؟
أنا بحوجة لهذه المعلومات من أجل مراجعة تصميم
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## corolla (11 مارس 2012)

corolla قال:


> مشكور عزيزي الفاضل علي الإجابة
> و لكن هل هناك كتلوجات لإختيار هذه النسبة؟
> أنا بحوجة لهذه المعلومات من أجل مراجعة تصميم
> و جزاك الله خيرا


 
*مشكور عزيزي الفاضل علي الإجابة
و لكن هل هناك كتلوجات لإختيار هذه النسبة؟
أنا بحوجة لهذه المعلومات من أجل مراجعة تصميم
و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## corolla (11 مارس 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> *gravity shutter هو نوع من انواع دنابر الحريق ويكون مثل ستاره مثبته بقطعه من الرصاص وفي حال حدوث حريق تنصهر قطعه الرصاص هذه ويغلق الدامبر بالجاذبيه ((يركب فقط في وضع افقى لمسارات الهواء)) لسد مسارات هواء التكييف لمنع تدوير الهواء المخلوط بالدخان في باقى الادوار للمبنى واللتي تخدمه وحده مناوله مشتركه ومنع تغذيه الهواء للمكان اللذي حدث به الحريق *
> *اما الرقم 0,4 فهو يعبر عن فقد الضغط للدانبر في حال انه مفتوح كليا*


 
*مشكور عزيزي الفاضل علي الإجابة
و لكن هل هناك كتلوجات لإختيار هذه النسبة؟
أنا بحوجة لهذه المعلومات من أجل مراجعة تصميم
و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## nofal (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohammed khaled (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## اسلام عمار (26 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله جزاك الله خيرا .*


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير


----------



## عبدالودود سلمان (19 سبتمبر 2012)

عافاك الله واحسن اليك بقدر ما احسنت بهذا العرض الرائع. واتمنى ان تسترسل بالموضوع باسلوبك هذا لتصمبم منظومة تكييف متكاملة بسلسلة محاضرات لبناية افتراضية (مثلا مستشفى ) فيها اكثر من منطقة (غرف العمليات, الردهات , الطواريء و المناطق الاخرى المكيفة وغير المكيفة). وخصوصية المستشفى انها فيها غرف يضغوط سالبة لمنع انتشار العدوى واخرى موجبة مع الحاجة الى منظومة تهوية منفصلة عن منظومة التكييف ... الى اخره من التفاصيل ليتمكن المهندس من وانا احدهم بتعزيز المعلومات الاكاديمية بما تطرحة من خبرة عملية واجراءات واقعية وفق المنهجية التى طرحتها . اكرر اعجابي باسلوبك في عرض الموضوع وعسى ان يجعل الله هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## younis najjar (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## younis najjar (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عاشت ايدك استاذنا العزيز


----------



## mahmod_yosry (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ياهندسه


----------



## ibrahim1hj (13 يناير 2013)

*محاضرات و لا أروع , أشكرك على المشاركة -- الآن سأبدأ القراءة بعمق و تمعن ولو كان لدي سؤال أو ملاحظة أو إضافة سأضعها بين يديك يا بش مهندس*


----------



## drmady (13 يناير 2013)

لاهمية الموضوع وبجد خطير جدا وشرح طيب اطلب من صاحب الموضوع الاخ الفاضل ان يجعلة فى ملف وورد او بى دى اف يسهل تدارسه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essam2003 (14 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
ولاهمية الموضوع وبجد خطير جدا وشرح طيب اطلب من صاحب الموضوع الاخ الفاضل ان يجعلة فى ملف وورد او بى دى اف يسهل تدارسه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (14 يناير 2013)

ب ا ب


----------



## zanitty (14 يناير 2013)

essam2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
> ولاهمية الموضوع وبجد خطير جدا وشرح طيب اطلب من صاحب الموضوع الاخ الفاضل ان يجعلة فى ملف وورد او بى دى اف يسهل تدارسه وجزاك الله خيرا



http://www.mediafire.com/?2bp26nxb0x8v9


----------



## toktok66 (15 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> My Files


:56:
:84:
:20:
اشكرك يا صديقي ومعلمي على مساعدتك اعانك الله على مساعدتنا فيما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## zanitty (15 يناير 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> :56:
> :84:
> :20:
> اشكرك يا صديقي ومعلمي على مساعدتك اعانك الله على مساعدتنا فيما يحبه ويرضاه



طب بذمتك مين اللى بيتعلم من مين


----------



## adnansaadeh (21 يناير 2013)

يا رب تكون بميزان حسناتك


----------



## القمر الذهبى (10 مارس 2013)

*شكرا أستاذنا الفاضل على هذا الطرح المميز 
*​


----------



## صفدي (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ally4000 (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك .... كل الاحترام


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مارس 2013)

هو ده الكلام المفيد وبجد انت استاذ ورئيس قسم بارك الله فيك


----------



## shahbaa (27 مارس 2013)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا للافاده وفقك الله للافضل .........


----------



## mahmoud fathi (28 مارس 2013)

بجد جميل جدا ومفيد قوى


----------



## بن القاسم (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## egyptcontraco (18 يونيو 2013)

الله الموفق


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (19 يونيو 2013)

بالله رجاء من صاحب الموضوع جمع الموضوع مرتب كما هو فى ملف واحد فقط حتى يسهل طباعته ودراسته جيدا ,,, او لو هناك احد من الاعضاء قام بتجميعه يقوم برفعه حتى يستفيد الجميع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## zanitty (19 يونيو 2013)

drmady قال:


> بالله رجاء من صاحب الموضوع جمع الموضوع مرتب كما هو فى ملف واحد فقط حتى يسهل طباعته ودراسته جيدا ,,, او لو هناك احد من الاعضاء قام بتجميعه يقوم برفعه حتى يستفيد الجميع وبارك الله فيكم



مرفوع على مكتبتى


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## magdy saad (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع قيم جدا ولكن بعض المحاضرات غير موجودة نتمنى الحصول عليها


----------



## abuelela35 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## سماح_محمد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوعاتكم بتخليني احس ان الدنيا لسة فيها خير
في ارض الواقع للاسف لم اجد من لديه نية ان يساعد اي شخص غير نفسه
بارك الله في عمركم وجزاكم خيرا عنا


----------



## سلام2006 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## zanitty (8 أكتوبر 2013)

سماح_محمد قال:


> موضوعاتكم بتخليني احس ان الدنيا لسة فيها خير
> في ارض الواقع للاسف لم اجد من لديه نية ان يساعد اي شخص غير نفسه
> بارك الله في عمركم وجزاكم خيرا عنا


للاسف فيه ناس كتير زى ما حضرتك بتقولى فعلا 
لكن فى نفس الوقت فيه ناس كويسه كتير متستعجليش فى الحكم


----------



## toktok66 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

سماح_محمد قال:


> موضوعاتكم بتخليني احس ان الدنيا لسة فيها خير
> في ارض الواقع للاسف لم اجد من لديه نية ان يساعد اي شخص غير نفسه
> بارك الله في عمركم وجزاكم خيرا عنا



بحمد الله وفضله ان امه سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام لاتخلوا من الخير والمحبه والتسامح وكل عام وكل اخوتي ومعلمي الافاضل بخير


----------



## mjmusallam (9 أكتوبر 2013)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## mjmusallam (9 أكتوبر 2013)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkey


----------



## سماح_محمد (10 أكتوبر 2013)

zanitty قال:


> للاسف فيه ناس كتير زى ما حضرتك بتقولى فعلا
> لكن فى نفس الوقت فيه ناس كويسه كتير متستعجليش فى الحكم



ان شاء الله خير
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (21 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا اساتذتنا الكرام وجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## moneer2 (6 مايو 2014)

شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AHMADBHIT (7 مايو 2014)

جزاكم اله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (17 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم
ان شاء الله نستفيد و نفيد معكم :34:


----------



## m.hashish (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## mohammedfromegypt (28 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك مهندس توك توك ... زادك الله علما واعلى قدرك وشأنك ...


----------



## engkafa81 (11 يناير 2015)

الله الله الله ................ هيك الواحد بياخد معلومة وبيبقى مطمن انه على الطريق الصح .... وفقك الله في تقديم المزيد يا باش مهندس


----------



## ghost man (19 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## ابو عبد المحسن . (14 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك .... كل الاحترام​


----------



## noreldin2000 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد فوزي 007 (19 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## malikmohamed (31 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## mmhhmm (1 نوفمبر 2015)

جميل ورائع ياهندسه


----------



## AHMADBHIT (2 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## malikmohamed (2 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

